# Whats your thought on this lot?



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

So guys, This will be my third year plowing, this year I am doing alot more commercial stuff. I have a number in my hear for this lot but I want to get a second opinion. Customer is looking for a per push and a contract price, plowing and salting.

Lot description: lot in bottom of pic is up a hill from the res of the property. With the exeption of the hill going to the top lot its all flat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

CashinH&P;1648130 said:


> So guys, This will be my third year plowing, this year I am doing alot more commercial stuff. I have a number in my hear for this lot but I want to get a second opinion.


Hour tops on a four inch event
200.00 per push.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1648131 said:


> Hour tops on a four inch event
> 200.00 per push.


How do you come to 200 per push?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Looking at from my phone it doesn't appear that big. 

It would less then a hour plus a few dollars for travel.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Didn't we talk about this lot already?

75 per and 2k for the season,salt extra when needed.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

grandview;1648278 said:


> Didn't we talk about this lot already?
> 
> 75 per and 2k for the season,salt extra when needed.


I dont think we have talked about it, at least I have not brought it up before. I was asked to bid yesterday.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*In our market*

We would charge about $200 on a per push basis for this lot in our market. Looks like about 200 - 300 lbs of material.

Base your fees on your company's cost per hour. If you are not sure, check out www.profitsareus.com for a snow bidding package. You can click on our sponsor link on the side bar as well.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I sent my bid in today. $150 to plow and $50 to salt or $3200 for the season. Both prices include svhoveling the two entrances. I will see if I get it. I hope I do I am doing the lot across the street as well. Really hoping I get it, I planned on getting into more comercial work and if I get this one I will almost have a full list. Which means I can get my 1 ton!


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Does your $50 salting include material? If so, that's way CHEAP and you are going to loose money in the end. Salt alone will cost more than $50 for that lot.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hand salting the entrances to for that price per app?


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

goel;1648396 said:


> Hand salting the entrances to for that price per app?


No salting the walkways is extra in the per push contract. I should have added that the 50 per app does not include salt. That is just for me to show up, the material is totaled up for the month and added to the bill. I do it this way so that if I have to salt heavely in an ice only event I can charge acordingly and vice versa for saltling lightly. I burned my self on my salting price last year and learned for this year.


----------

